# Betta prices Petco



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

What are crowntails and plakats going for at Petco? I know vts are like $4. My car's not working right now, so I can't check atm.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

The crowntails at my petco are only $5 and VT's are $3 all females are $2 King bettas are $15 and Halfmoons are $15...We don't have plakats though...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

At my Petco the Vts males are 3.49 females 2.69 CT Males 7.99 females 4.49 Deltas 7.99 Hm 13.99

Man it's funny how I can remember all the prices...I need to stay out of Petco haha


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

HMPK's are $12.99


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

At my Petco CTs are $7.49 and HMPKs are $12.99


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Wow, that's freakin' cheap! There's a big-ass pet store about 45 mins from here selling CTs for $30-35, and they're not even close in quality to the ones you get on aquabid for that price. o.o


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

mfskarphedin said:


> Wow, that's freakin' cheap! There's a big-ass pet store about 45 mins from here selling CTs for $30-35, and they're not even close in quality to the ones you get on aquabid for that price. o.o


Thats great that you can afford Petco's bettas, but whatch you you mouth!!!:shock:


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah please watch it


----------

